#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Άοπλη φέρουσα τοιχοποιία σε σεισμική ζώνη 2

## southstar

Κύριοι καλησπέρα,

Αυτή είναι η πρώτη μου ανάρτηση, είμαι νέος και αρκετά άπειρος οπότε χρειάζομαι βοήθεια.
Μελετώ αυτήν την περίοδο την φέρουσα τοιχοποιία και τους Ευρωκώδικες που την αφορούν, μου έχουν προκύψει λοιπόν οι εξής απορίες:

1) Μπορώ να κατασκευάσω άοπλη φέρουσα τοιχοποιία πάχους 30cm σε περιοχή με σεισμική επιτάχυνση 0.24g (β ζώνη);
Έχω την εντύπωση πως ο Ευρωκώδικας 6 απαγορεύει την κατασκευή της σε περιοχές με σεισμικές επιταχύνσεις άνω των 0,20g. 
Ποιες είναι οι προϋποθέσεις;

----------


## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με την §9.3(3) του EC8-1 και το ΕΚΕ δεν επιτρέπεται να χρησιμοποιείται άοπλη τοιχοποιία όταν:
αg,urm = αg*S > 0,20
Άρα, η άοπλη τοιχοποιία επιτρέπεται *μόνο στη σεισμική ζώνη Ι και μόνο για εδάφη κατηγορίας Α, Β και C*.

Ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στον προσδιορισμό της κατηγορίας εδάφους σύμφωνα με τον EC8 (αυτά που ξέραμε με τον ΕΑΚ-2000 θα πρέπει να τα ξεχάσουμε). Δες σχετικά το θέμα ΑΥΤΟ.

----------

southstar

----------


## southstar

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση, με την μικρή πείρα μου αυτό καταλαβαίνω και εγώ.  :Χαρούμενος:  Συνάδελφος πεπειραμένος μου ανέφερε ότι πιθανόν να επιτρέπεται υπό προϋποθέσεις! Αν μάθω τι εννοούσε θα το παραθέσω εδώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Στο Εθνικό Κείμενο Εφαρμογής του EN*V*-1996-1-1/1995 του 1996 (βλ. Υ.Α. της 21.08.1996) επιτρέπονταν όταν είχαμε a>=0.24g αλλά μονώροφα (ισόγεια) κτήρια (βλ. §5.2 ΕΚΕ 1996).

Αυτό όμως ίσχυε παλιά. Τώρα ισχύουν τα επίσημα τελικά κείμενα των EN (σκέτο, χωρίς το "V") και τα αντίστοιχα Εθνικά Κείμενα Εφαρμογής.
Αν υπάρχει κάποια διάταξη που να παρακάμπτει την §9.3(3) του EC8-1 παρακαλώ να αναφερθεί προς ενημέρωση όλων των συναδέλφων.
Τα "πιθανόν" έστω και αν προέρχονται από "πεπειραμένους" συναδέλφους δεν είναι αρκετά.

----------

southstar

----------

